# 5g saltwater tank set up- Help!



## sailfish7 (Nov 9, 2010)

I've been thinking about setting up a small 5g saltwater tank but having no experience or ideas on how to set it up or what to do.... I would like to know what are the equipments and things I need start


----------



## brancasterr (Mar 30, 2010)

5g saltwater tank? Hmmm thats seems very interesting.


----------



## Mattcot (Nov 10, 2010)

I started with 13G only 3 months ago and it's just too small for what I wont to keep  i am getting a bigger one ASAP


----------



## sailfish7 (Nov 9, 2010)

Looks awesome! See I want something like that but 5g ... I've seen it everywhere I know it's small but if they can do it I want to give it a try also... I just don't know where to start or what to do....


----------



## Mattcot (Nov 10, 2010)

Read this


----------



## xdaCostax (Jan 15, 2011)

Ive only had fresh water tanks and not for very long either, do you just add salt into an aquarium and a certain amount of it a week or something to have a salt water system?


----------

